# Startup chime



## julguribye (Nov 26, 2001)

I have always wondered where the startupchime in Macs comes from. Is it stored in some kind of ram or someting? (DOOOOING)

...


----------



## Dradts (Nov 27, 2001)

Its stored in the Mac BIOS (Firmware)


----------



## julguribye (Nov 27, 2001)

how?


----------



## themacko (Nov 27, 2001)

The startup chime is stored in the computer's ROM.  There's now way to change it unless Apple releases a firmware update that would do it.


----------



## dricci (Nov 27, 2001)

Any way to hack your firmware?


----------



## .dev.lqd (Nov 27, 2001)

On SGI machines it's stored in ROM- ie. perma-chime  I wouldn't consider it completely out of the question for this to be the case with Macintosh machines.


----------



## ksv (Nov 28, 2001)

Yep, the startup chime is stored in the ROM (and in the Firmware in new macs, I guess...). So, it SHOULD be able to change it. It shouldn't be harder than making a sort of "fimware patch" like the firmware updates  Any programmers familiar with stuff like that here?...  

But, I have a question;
I have many times tried to change that "happy mac" that appears when the mac has found a system folder (I opened the System file with ResEdit, I'm talking about OS 9). I found the icon in a resource there, and tried to change the icon a little, but the startup icon hadn't changed at all.
Does ANYONE know how to change it, in OS X or OS 9? I just HAVE to do it, and I've always wanted to! Please!


----------



## Dradts (Nov 28, 2001)

The little happy mac is also stored in the mac firmware.
So there is no way yet to change it.
I don't know what the Icon in the system folder u res-edited is for.


----------



## ksv (Nov 29, 2001)

No, it's not stored in the firmware. I know that because it looks different on my Powermac 8600 when I boot in Linux, OS 9 and OS X. In OS 9, the ugly black and white one appears, in OS X the new one with colors appears, and in Linux a mac with a penguin apperas. The problem is just HOW to change it...


----------



## julguribye (Nov 29, 2001)

...mac with a Linux penguin? Cool!


----------



## Dradts (Nov 29, 2001)

anyways could it b that the startup mac is stored in the firmware.
tha startup chime is also stored in the firmware, but it won't appear when booting in os x. maybe its possible to replace that mac icon, just don't know how


----------



## Hypernate (Dec 2, 2001)

<font color=steelblue>Hmm, I REALLY want to change the startup sound on the iMac to the old one from the system era. It sounded SO much cooler.


----------



## ksv (Dec 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *...mac with a Linux penguin? Cool!  *



You should've known that if you were a Linux fan... 
This was LinuxPPC, though... What are you using?


----------



## ksv (Dec 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hypernate _
> *<font color=steelblue>Hmm, I REALLY want to change the startup sound on the iMac to the old one from the system era. It sounded SO much cooler. *



Hah, are you kidding? 
I want to change it to the classic THX sound... THAT would be COOL!!!  (I think I have to learn some hardware hacking, first )


----------



## Hypernate (Dec 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *
> 
> Hah, are you kidding?
> I want to change it to the classic THX sound... THAT would be COOL!!!  (I think I have to learn some hardware hacking, first ) *



OMG! Are you talking about the one like in Star Wars? Yeah, that's kick ass! But I SO need the original start up sound. I have reasons 

Maybe I could get my local AppleCentre to help contact Apple about it.


----------



## Dradts (Dec 2, 2001)

Its sometimes kinda funny whut Mac Fans talk about in Forums.
Other ppl talk about how they can get more out of their grey pc boxes and how to remove the newest internet flooding virus from their pcs, Mac users talk about how to change the startup sound of their machines.... pretty funny


----------



## ksv (Dec 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hypernate _
> *
> 
> OMG! Are you talking about the one like in Star Wars? Yeah, that's kick ass! But I SO need the original start up sound. I have reasons
> ...



Yep, come on! Do that!  I SOOO BAADLY want to change the startup chime!!!
BTW, do you want that THX sound? I think I have to put it in the startup items folder 
I also think I have that original startup sound somewhere... I can send them to you, if you want 

Hehe, yep, we think different...


----------



## Antopia (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi. I just found your site looking to change the sound too.  I also found this in my search:  http://www5e.biglobe.ne.jp/~arcana/StartupSound/index.en.html 
I guess if the sound bothers you (In my search I found A LOT of people are actually bothered by it) you can always try this software that claims it can mute it.
(StartupSound.prefPane 1.0 requires Macintosh computer running Mac OS X version 10.2 or later.)


----------



## Darkshadow (Jan 20, 2005)

The boot image is in the boot loader, which is why it's different for OS 9, X, and Linux.  Probably, for OS X, it's in /System/Library/CoreServices/BootX (though I haven't really looked, so I dunno.  It'd be somewhere in the data fork anyway - not really easy to find).

Don't know about the sound.  Heck, I'd be happy just to _get_ the startup sound working on my old Sawtooth G4.  Hasn't worked when I boot into OS X at all since 10.0.  If I happen to boot into OS 9, I actually get the sound.  Dunno what's going on with that one.


----------



## aicul (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi, 

What I find irritating about the startup chime is the high volume at which the sound is set. Makes starting the iMac late at night after an install a guaranteed argument with wife that gets awakened. I am surprised there is no apple provided manner to kill this chime. I'll try the link ANTOPIA proposes.


----------



## powermac (Mar 2, 2005)

I may be mistaken, I think I read on macosxhints, of a way to eliminate the sound, a person wanted to kill the sound for when they turn on their Mac at meetings, etc. Here is a program that give you some control over the volume of the start-up sound http://www5e.biglobe.ne.jp/~arcana/StartupSound/index.en.html


----------



## elf_brighton (Oct 24, 2005)

Hold F3 down when you boot to mute it.

Job done.


----------

